# Burton Imperials, K2 Maysis



## Lonenut (Jan 31, 2015)

*Burton Imperials- Too low volume*

I finally blew out my old K2 boots after snapping both boas (I know they're replaceable) and ripping the front toe seam on one (less repairable). I'm gonna try to fix 'em up and sell 'em or something, so now I'm looking for an upgrade.

I tried on a fair few, my old boots were single boa, so anything is an upgrade really.

I think I'm leaning toward the Burton Imperials, but the shop was really talking up the K2 Mayis boot. Is there really any major distinguisher to look at other than double boa system vs. burton quick lace? I think I'm leaning toward laces more because if they blow I can repair them while on the slope, whereas boas are harder to fix.


----------



## Lonenut (Jan 31, 2015)

Rather than make a new thread, figured I'd follow up.

I found a new pair of last year's Burton Imperials in my size for half off because they were the last in the store. Had a three day on the mountain trip this past weekend and three runs in found a huge problem that I hadn't been able to spot in the store. My instep is too big/ my feet are too high volume for the Burton Imperials. They were brutally awful, and I ended up renting some random boots to get through the trip.

I'm super disappointed, because I loved everything about the Imperials. The quick lace system is great (I could also go to the double BOA, though), but once I get blood flowing my foot is in agony.

So what are some solid, similar boots (especially with the great traction, loved the soles on the Imperials) that will accommodate my higher volume feet?


----------



## RVAbutter317 (Jan 21, 2014)

*I have K2 Maysis*

I have last years K2, love them. At first I was told they were not really a stiff boot but they are like a 7 on their scale. I totally ignored that once I tried them on and they fit me perfectly. The strap that holds down your heel holds the liner down to the boot. Not sure what other "heel" holders do but this is great. I did have some damage from laying my board across the top of the boot, but other than that the cushioning is great and the ..LINER is so warm and comfy. 

I am wearing now some Salomon F20s that have quick lace and I do like them a lot but I do have some more heel lift in them, but you can zone lace them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2015)

I have been riding since 1990. I have tried every boot in the world.

I currently have this years K2 Maysis and I can say hands down it is the best boot I have ever ridden. The heel hold is incredible. I used to get heel lift in any boot ive had, even very snug fit ones.

This boot has it all, Heel hold AMAZING, responsiveness very good, comfort is AMAZING, access in and out of the boot AMAZING!!

Overall I don't think I would go to another boot ever again unless to try new technology down the line.


Btw I am a size 13 boot and the foot print is pretty small.


----------



## Lonenut (Jan 31, 2015)

I've read this tip a couple times now but had never noticed it before it mattered.

Apparently my problem with sizing wasn't a volume issue, it was that I was cranking the toe binding down too far, which crushed the toe box up a bit and added a painful pressure point to my foot.

So the Burton Imperials fit just fine. Of course, when I took them out in 5 degree whether, I noticed they were super cold because they don't have as much insulation, so I have to think about that.

But my problem was overcranking a binding, not a volume issue.


----------



## Jamesinvt (Jan 30, 2014)

You could try out the Burton Ruler Wide. I think the flex is pretty comparable to the Imperial, and they have speedzone. Right now I'm trying to decide between the Ambush and Imperial... it's tough.


----------

